# Container to Cyprus



## Saravh (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello everyone, I recently had a container shipped to Limassol but unfortunately the washing machine and few small items were left behind by mistake. Does anybody have a container coming over at anytime that would have room for it. The things are in the South East but could be transported further a field.
thanks Sara


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hi*



Saravh said:


> Hello everyone, I recently had a container shipped to Limassol but unfortunately the washing machine and few small items were left behind by mistake. Does anybody have a container coming over at anytime that would have room for it. The things are in the South East but could be transported further a field.
> thanks Sara


Hi Sara - a Pal is driving my Mercedes Sprinter out here soon - not room for a washing machine but perhaps smaller items - Mike


----------



## Saravh (Oct 12, 2008)

*Hi Mike*



mike on tour said:


> Hi Sara - a Pal is driving my Mercedes Sprinter out here soon - not room for a washing machine but perhaps smaller items - Mike


Thanks very much for that. Where is your friend leaving from? It was really the washing machine that I wanted to come over but if he's in the South East it would be handy for small things. 
Many thanks again, Sara


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hi*



Saravh said:


> Thanks very much for that. Where is your friend leaving from? It was really the washing machine that I wanted to come over but if he's in the South East it would be handy for small things.
> Many thanks again, Sara


He is leaving from Bedford - i will know the dates next Tuesday - Mike


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Just .......*



mike on tour said:


> He is leaving from Bedford - i will know the dates next Tuesday - Mike


JUST to make it clear - I DO NOT run a moving biz and am NOT Advertising one - IF my Pal Albert is able to help you he will gladly and NOT charge you - Mike


----------



## Saravh (Oct 12, 2008)

I am very sorry Mike that I seem to have upset you. It was not my intention and I did not for one minute assume you were a moving company, I was appreciative of your offer. I wish you well and we'll leave it there.
Sara


----------

